
Configuring WiFi Access with 2FA - movari
 We want to configure our WiFi in our small group for users authenticate with two factor credentials.  So the user would first set up the 2FA. than for regular use, would get prompted to enter in 2fa code from say Google authenticator.   So as the administrator for this commercial wireless service, we are looking for the quickest, easiest way to set this all up.  Is there a  wireless access point that is good for small business that has a tool built in that can do this?  or something that works with DUO?  We are hoping there is an easy solution
======
phillipseamore
You would need to use a captive portal for the input of the 2FA and then allow
network access.

~~~
movari
thank you. I'll check this out on the WAP and choose a 2FA service

